# BGA/cynobacteria help



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

I'd like to dose EM (erythromiacyn sp?) to get rid of it.... but I have a good many shrimps etc and wondered if it will hurt them?

Also how much would I dose and for how long? It's a 5.5g tank.

thanks!


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

my nano has BGA and im treating with erythromiacyn. Im dosing 1/3 a day for about 4 gallons. I cant comment on the shrimp as the three i had in my nano are very new when i lost 2 of them the third is good. have 2 more days to treat.

EDIT:im dosing until the BGA is gone about 5 days i think.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

EM should be fine but don't forget to figure out why you are getting it in the first place. Usually it has to do with a lack of water circulation in the tank. Did it start in a particular area that was sheilded from flow?


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

If/When you do start dosing, all that stuff is going to die quickly and could foul up your tank pretty easily if you don't do extra water changes, filter, etc.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

i shut my lights off for a week and raised my KNO3 from 0 to 10 and clear up clean


----------

